# Miami,Fl. Stray Injured Malinois? HELP!



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

*I received this info from an all breed rescue that wasn't able to help this poor dog.*
*ANYONE IN THE AREA THAT CAN HELP???*
*Contact person is "Melissa" in the email.*
*







*
*From:* "Andrews, Melissa F." <[email protected]>
*Sent:* Wed, June 9, 2010 11:54:20 AM
*Subject:* Need a source for a Miami rescue organization

Hello-
I work at a school in Dade county. There is a dog that has been living in our field for the few days. He appears to be a German Shepherd or something similar. He is a relatively young dog- I would guess less than 2 years old, and is in good shape except for the fact he has one back leg that he doesn’t use. (May have been hit by a car because he hops on the other three legs.) He is a very sweet dog, but is a bit timid at first. 

I tried to search for a Shepherd rescue group in Miami-Dade or Broward county and could not find any. Yours was the closest. Do you have any contacts in this area that may be able to help him? I don’t want to call the Animal Control because I know that they sometimes euthanize animals that are hurt. I thought a Shepherd rescue group might be able to get this sweetie a home. This is the last week of school for us so the teacher that has been feeding him will not be here after Friday. In other words, we need help quick! Please let me know if you have a suggestion!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Definitely a Malinois. There are a lot of SchH folks down that way...Have they checked for a microchip or tattoo?


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

They haven't caught the dog yet. But she has had response from a Malinois group who is going to try to catch him/her. Will update when I know more.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow...this is a quick turn around.
Malinois rescue has picked him up and he's safe...
WooHoo!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yay!!!! Do you know what rescue he went to?


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

The email I got said that ...malinois rescue was notified and they have just picked him up and he's safe...
I see from a web search that there are two M-Rescue contacts in Fla.


----------

